# I was born in the 70s Tribe.. a revival!



## Amys1st

We did this last year. If you were born in 1979, you will be turning 30 this year!

I was born in late 1971.

I remember the bicentennal

I remember the gas shortage (my grandparents could not drive across country that summer)

I remember when Elvis died

I remember when Reagon was shot

I remember All in the Family on primetime, not TVland.

I remember when the space shuttle took off for the first time and also when one exploded









So we did this last year and it was a huge hit. State your year and what you remember etc!


----------



## heidirk

I was born in 1978. . .so most of what I remember happened in the 80's!









I do have an autographed picture of President Reagan tho'.


----------



## tankgirl136

I was born in 1975

I remember the very first walkmen and they cost over $100 and were only Am/FM no cassette

I remember watching Challenger blow up and the Punky Brewster episode about her dealing with it

I remember when Micheal Jackson was black, cool and not creepy

I remember Mary Lou Retton winning the olympics and watching the Nadia movie and wanting to be just like them

I remember Fraggle Rock on HBO, Saturday Morning Cartoons and the start of MTV and Cable TV

I remember Cabbage Patch Kids and was told not to take mine outside so no one would steal it from me (they did steal them from kids the first year!)

I remember Atari, Nintendo (remember the Robot that came with it?) and yet my parents first bought me a Texas Instruments

I remember C prompts and BBS's

I remember a lot of crazy things! hahah this was fun!


----------



## shelbean91

Born in 73

I remember when John Lennon was shot.

Didn't cabbage patch kids come in an actual head of cabbage the first go round? I never was fortunate enough to get one.

I remember Pong and Commodore 64 computers.

Also challenger exploding.


----------



## PGTlatte

I was born in 1969....is there a 60s mama tribe ?

I remember all the stuff the 70s mamas will....but I was a few years older when it happened !

I remember seeing Nixon on TV as president, on our black and white TV

...having a black and white TV....getting our first color TV.....

...my parents talking about Watergate....Ford being president...

...The Ford vs Carter presidential race.....

...The Karen Silkwood case....

...comic books about the "energy crunch" and long lines for gas

....seeing Blondie (the band) on TV

....seeing the Sargent Pepper's movie in the theater (the one with the Bee Gees doing all the Beatles' songs)

...heck I remember going to movies that had cartoons (old Chip and Dale shorts) before the movie and actual intermissions halfway through the movie !!!!

....seeing One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest in the theater with my parents because they couldn't get a babysitter I guess ?

.....my older cousin going to anti-disco rallies and stomping on disco records

....KISS (yuck)


----------



## ~PurityLake~

I was born in 1974 and I remember ... well, my earliest memories were from the three years I lived in Scotland when I was 4, 5 and 6 years old.

I remember:
Petting the hairy cows (highland cattle)
Kissing the Blarney stone at Blarney castle
Visiting LOTS of castles
Tales of the Loch Ness monster and looking out for it in lakes on car rides
Attending Primary 1 at a local school (non navy school) and how one day they brought a lamb as we all sat in a circle and took turns bottle feeding the lamb
Missing the school bus ... a lot!
Milk delivered once a week in glass bottles by the milkman


----------



## bscal

I was born in 1975.

I remember that Reagan came to a field in my town to visit the school children. It was very cool, he came in a huge helicopter.

I remember the Challenger. My 3rd grade teacher applied to be the first teacher in space and made it through the first 2 "rounds" of applicants. He was so disappointed that he didn't get accepted. He cried when it blew up.

I had a Cabbage Patch (but not those very first expensive ones.) Still have them, my DDs love them.

I have a flag from the bicentennial that my grandfather got for me. They changed out the flags at the White House a bunch (I want to say every 10 mins?) and he got me one of those flags. I was a baby so I don't remember it though.

I, too, remember when Michael Jackson was black and very cool. I can moonwalk with the best of them.

I can do the Electric Slide in my sleep.

I not only had a Commodore 64 but I STILL have it, upstairs in a closet. Still works, too.

My dad still has our Atari system and all the games "for the grandkids to play with". Yeah, right.

My big confession. I am a fan of NKOTB. Went to their concert this fall and screamed like a teenager again!

I wore my bangs in the "claw" through middle school.

I wore Bonnie Bell Lipsmackers around my neck.

Awesome thread.
Beth


----------



## Amys1st

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bscal* 

I, too, remember when Michael Jackson was black and very cool. I can moonwalk with the best of them.

Awesome thread.
Beth

This is how I tell someone's age. I ask who did the moonwalk. Anyone under 40 will say Michael Jackson. Anyone over 40 will say Neil Armstrong.


----------



## tankgirl136

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bscal* 
I remember the Challenger. My 3rd grade teacher applied to be the first teacher in space and made it through the first 2 "rounds" of applicants. He was so disappointed that he didn't get accepted. He cried when it blew up.



I had a junior high teacher that also was in the finals to go on Challenger. He made it far enough that they were sending him to go do the space training, but his wife found out she was pregnant and asked him to drop out. He had a very hard time talking about Challenger without tearing up. They named our school after the shuttle.

I also had to add;

I remember seeing The Muppet Movies at the Drive-in, along with the Star Trek movies (I will never forget the ear bugs from Wrath of Khan







) and Return of the Jedi. I miss the drive-in!

I also remember thinking that Grease was the coolest movie ever! We would sing all the songs and dance to the record.


----------



## Niamh

I was born in 1977.

I remember jelly shoes and saddle shoes.

I remember bangles, putting the corner of your shirt in one of those plastic circles, and cinching up your jeans at the ankle. Your stonewashed jeans.

I remember Michael Jackson being a frickin' hearththrob and NKOTB being the best thing ever.

I remember my brothers raving about the "incredible special effects" in Star Wars.

For Mormons out there - I remember Saturday's Warrior coming to video and the mini-hysteria that created, being responsible for building our own church house, and fund raising in the community for extra funds.

I remember our grade school teacher applying to be a member of the shuttle team, being soooo disappointed to get to the final round and be rejected, and then crying tears of shock when we watched the shuttle explode.


----------



## jspring0308

I was born in 1974 and I remember...

my sister being born in 1977 and getting to watch Star Trek on t.v. in the hospital (we didn't have a tv at home)

Empire Strikes back in the theater

watching the 1980 Summer Olympics on our tiny black&white tv

Voting for the Donkey in first grade and having the Elephant win by a landslide (indicative of the real election)

Atari

the really cool Nike sneakers

Jordache Jeans

ABBA and Blondie my two most favorite bands when I was 5

feather hair clips

tube tops with short shorts

very cool Mountain Dew commercials


----------



## Amys1st

Its weird how we all remember the space shuttle exploding.







That was a rough one though.

Did anyone have beaded safety pins they gave all their friends for "friendship" pins? I also had these ribbon tied barrettes.


----------



## ~PurityLake~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Its weird how we all remember the space shuttle exploding.







That was a rough one though.

Did anyone have beaded safety pins they gave all their friends for "friendship" pins? I also had these ribbon tied barrettes.


We made friendship bracelets out of embroidery thread or something of the like.


----------



## Sierra

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
If you were born in 1979, you will be turning 30 this year!

That's me







.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heidirk* 
I was born in 1978. . .so most of what I remember happened in the 80's!









Me too.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tankgirl136* 
I remember the very first walkmen and they cost over $100 and were only Am/FM no cassette

I don't know if I remember the *very first* walkmen, but I do remember when they were still pretty novel. I remember blank tapes even being pretty special. My sibs and I would make these hilarious radio show tapes as one of our regular games. We also made Saturday Night Live skits and recorded some of them on tape. I remember when that show was still funny. We didn't have a tv until I was a pre-teen, but out of all the pop culture things, I remember that pretty well. I remember Sesame Street being so hip and I remember watching Mr. Rogers after we finally got a tv even though I was too old, just to "catch up" or something. I remember the Cosby Show. That was basically the only regular show I ever caught. Oh, and I also remember in my young teen years waking up early on Saturdays to watch these parenting shows (I _always_ wanted to be a mom). My favorites were the one with Dr. Brazelton and the one hosted by _Leeza Gibbons_ (did I spell that right?!)!

I also remember the first CD players. And the first CD players that became affordable.

Quote:

I remember watching Challenger blow up
I definitely remember that too. I think we might have been watching it on the tv at school, but the memory is faded.

Quote:

I remember when Micheal Jackson was black, cool and not creepy
Me too!

Quote:

the start of MTV
I remember MTV, and later VH1, used to have music LOL. I remember we all used to watch music videos all the time. Even without a tv as a kid I remember this.

Quote:

I remember Cabbage Patch Kids and was told not to take mine outside so no one would steal it from me (they did steal them from kids the first year!)
I remember Cabbage Patch Kids. I never got one, but I remember my friends' and I *think* my mom might have at one point given in and purchased a Cabbage Patch mock-up doll head at the craft store and sewed me a Cabbage Patch kid herself...but not sure about that.

Quote:

I remember Atari, Nintendo (remember the Robot that came with it?)
I don't remember that as personally (though I do remember my cousins having Nintendo and being irritated when we'd go over to one of their houses and everyone was so focused on video games that no one would play...and I never wanted to join in and everybody thought that was weird), but I do remember my sisters playing Packman on the computer, with the green screen. My dad worked in computers so we were one of the earlier families to get a home computer, and then one of the earlier to get printers (remember the sound of those early printers and how all the pages were attached...and remember that font everything had??).

We were also among the first families to use the internet. I remember when only me and one friend from church, whose dad also worked in software development, knew about the internet among our peers. We used to get on those green screen DOS-run computers at her house and get into the very first among the chat rooms. They were called "coffee houses." For a while it was so cool. It took a year or two for creepy guys to start coming on, or at least for us to begin noticing them. And then there wasn't much (if anything) out there about "internet dangers" so in my very young teen years I would stay up late at night and chat with creepy people because I was flattered







...and my parents never indicated that they knew anything, though they did eventually begin limiting my internet time because I was on too much.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~Purity♥Lake~* 
Visiting LOTS of castles

LOL I didn't get that opportunity, but I do remember this big castle structure outside of Denver called "Casa Bonita." It was this restaurant, er, uh, adventure, and the only time I ever got to go was when one of the girls in my Girl Scout troop had a birthday party there. It was wild! There were these cliff divers, and they had this big waterfall inside and multiple levels and you could sit and watch these cliff divers, and the whole thing was *very* theatrical, at least from my 9 or 10 year old eyes.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tankgirl136* 
I remember seeing The Muppet Movies at the Drive-in, along with the Star Trek movies (I will never forget the ear bugs from Wrath of Khan







) and Return of the Jedi. I miss the drive-in!

I remember the drive-in too! I only got to go once or twice with girls from school, but it was so crazy and cool! Once I started dating boys, I went to a couple as well.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Niamh* 
I remember jelly shoes

Totally! My dfd's first birthday party had an 80s theme LOL because she loves 80s music







. I hunted everywhere for Jelly Shoes for her. Didn't find it, but luckily 80s clothes were in so I did find her a great dress.

Quote:

I remember bangles
Those braclets right? I think I remember those!

Quote:

putting the corner of your shirt in one of those plastic circles, and cinching up your jeans at the ankle. Your stonewashed jeans.
Oh yeah. What was that jean cinching thing called? I know it had some name, but can't remember now.

Quote:

I remember my brothers raving about the "incredible special effects" in Star Wars.
I remember Star Wars paraphanelia everywhere.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~Purity♥Lake~* 
We made friendship bracelets out of embroidery thread or something of the like.

Oh yeah, friendship bracelets. And also lots of friendship charm things. Like those half hearts that each of you wore part of.

Oh, and the music...so much stuff that would take me back in an instant...







!


----------



## Murihiku

1970

I remember sliding from one door of the car to the other along the back seat when Dad would take a corner sharply. That was so much fun!!
















And in my Undgrad Residence having three phones in the lobby for 180 people. Students were on phone-answering roster.

Just two experiences that would seem most exotic to anyone born in 1990.


----------



## Devaskyla

1974

I remember most of the stuff people have posted.

I remember that you used to be able to get parkas for you Cabbage Patch Doll, but they might have only be sold here. And the main reason I remember is because I was the one who did a lot of the arctic braiding for the mitts.

When music video were innovative (Duran Duran anyone?)

Early computer programming with the numbers for each line and fun stuff like 'go to' 'end'









Playing Donkey Kong on my friend's Apple IIE

Wanting to be like Madonna

Disk cameras

The first calculators.

...I'm sure there's loads of stuff I'm forgetting.


----------



## Amys1st

Duran Duran- Simon was HOT!! Myself and a few girlfriends in school thought we were Madonna. We had gloves with no fingers in them, bangles going up our arms and of course- cross earrings!!

I remember buying the 45 of Like a virgin.

Remember on Sesame Street, they would have characters smoking?
Mr Potato head had a pipe too.


----------



## fairymom

I was born in 1976!

I remember getting 2 cabbage patch dolls their first year.

I remember protests at Honeywell, on rollerskates.

I remember a conference of some sort with Paul Wellstone at what seemed to me at the time a "commune".

I remember watchting Challenger explosion at school.

I remember playing outside in my neighborhood unsupervised at the age of 6!

I remember my stepdad beingthe 1st vegatarian I knew and doing yoga!

I remember the Goonies!

I remember my mom singing along with the Momma and the Papas, John Denver, Peter,Paul and Mary.Still love Puff the Magic Dragon and make my children listen to it.

I remember side ponytails and mismatched color socks- by choice!

Makes me feel old that my dh was born in 1980!


----------



## marimara

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fairymom* 
I was born in 1976!

I remember getting 2 cabbage patch dolls their first year.

I remember protests at Honeywell, on rollerskates.

I remember a conference of some sort with Paul Wellstone at what seemed to me at the time a "commune".

I remember watchting Challenger explosion at school.

I remember playing outside in my neighborhood unsupervised at the age of 6!

I remember my stepdad beingthe 1st vegatarian I knew and doing yoga!

I remember the Goonies!

I remember my mom singing along with the Momma and the Papas, John Denver, Peter,Paul and Mary.Still love Puff the Magic Dragon and make my children listen to it.

I remember side ponytails and mismatched color socks- by choice!

Makes me feel old that my dh was born in 1980!









OMG, all these! I was born in 77, these are so funny! except for the challenger







: I remember they wheeled in a TV for it, and my grandma and grandpa both worked for Honeywell.


----------



## skai

I was born in 1977

I remember Challenger. I was a huge fan of Christa McAuliffe and was heartbroken when the accident happened.

I remember Chernobyl, when my grandma made us stay indoors for days and we could not play in the sand or touch the rainwater for weeks.

I remember when there was only one hour of rock music per week on the Finnish radio.

I remember when the Berlin wall collapsed.

I remember when we got color tv.

I remember the original Battlestar Galactica and how scary the Cylons were.

I remember my cousin's Commodore 64 and all the computer games he had. Summer Games, Winter Games, Boulder Dash, Attack of the Mutant Camels, Commando etc.

I remember Star Wars figures. I had Lando Calrissian, Boba Fett, and Yoda.

I remember when Finland's first McDonald's opened.


----------



## Mamafreya

OMG, this takes me back.








I was born in 1977

You guys added all the stuff I was thinking of. The Challenger was really devastating to me. We were all watching TV and I remember the silence. So Sad.

My friends and I used to pretend to be "Valley Girls".









Just a quick funny story. Some friends of mine went out to dinner and the waitress carded them because they ordered drinks. She was looking at their IDs and then exclaimed, "Oh cool, you guys were born in the 70s!". They were sort of confused until she said that she was born in 1990. The waitress wanted to know what it was like.







My girlfriend was saying how she had an extra drink because she felt really old.


----------



## marimara

Ok, here's some,

Lace, half-finger gloves!!!!!
Heart! "These Dreams"
Jellies!


----------



## MoonWillow

1974 here.
Most of what I would pick has already been said but I'll add;

Having a comb to stick out of the back pocket of my Jordasch (how do you spell that) jeans. Later was Guess jeans and Forenza sweaters.

Dr. Scholls

Rollerskating rinks being THE thing to go to on a Friday night.

Those boom box radios that people carried around on their shoulders. I wanted one badly.

Break dancing was just about the coolest things ever. (I still think that)







Kids at my school were amazing at it.

Parachute pants

Smurfs

M.A.S.H my grandmother was obsessed.


----------



## Theoretica

I grew up a few blocks from NASA. Our school always got visits from astronauts, Mr. Onizuka was a regular at our school since Darien went there. She wasn't in my class but I knew who she was cause...well cause her dad was a freaking ASTRONAUT and that was soooo coool.

So our whole school was watching when it exploded, the principal went on the loudspeaker and told the teachers to turn off the tvs. They started calling parents to come get us, it was really bad. So that's a sore spot for me, cause it was so personal and the entire country was affected, but it was about our immediate community. Weird.

Here's a flashback for everyone...reel to reel public service movies in elementary school. Ohmegosh how CORNY!


----------



## PGTlatte

In a restaurant around 1996, they were playing a CD of 80s music, and Wrapped Around Your Finger came on. My date and I were like, oh, the Police ! Our young waitress starts looking around, "where ? where ? " ....we were laughing....trying to explain "it's a band....the music...the Police....Sting ?" She had heard of Sting, who was solo by then......we felt kinda old.....but we *weren't* old......we were in our 20s ! But we both had a good 10 yrs on her.


----------



## tankgirl136

I wanted to be Cyndi Lauper instead of Madonna. I almost cried when my niece who was maybe 12 at the time, asked me who Cyndi Lauper was







BTW she was born the year I graduated HS.

I loved the roller skating rink!! It was the only place your parents would drop you off and let you stay till midnight even when you were 12!

Here's a phrase most people will know from their childhood, "Be in before the street lights come on"

When colored hair was a huge deal and you could get beat up for it!

Banana Boat seat bicycles, with back pedaled brakes.

Getting Pink Panther Ice Cream bars, Lik-a-maid and candy cigarettes from the Ice Cream man

Little house on the Prairie and Dukes of Hazzard, especially since both were filmed by my house.

White anklet socks with High heels and worse wearing 2-5 pairs of slouch socks, till they invented the stitched together one's to match all the colors in your outfit, usually with your high tops.

BTW- I was a Valley Girl!!! I was born in Panarama City, and though I was young I so wanted to be like, so cool and junk, Oh My god and like totally!!!!


----------



## Sierra

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Murihiku* 
I remember sliding from one door of the car to the other along the back seat when Dad would take a corner sharply. That was so much fun!!
















By the time I was born, seat belts were more popular







. But on a related note, I remember our gigantic station wagon with the faded wood paneling on the side and the seats in the back that faced backwards (and notably always made me sick, not to mention didn't allow my parents to see those of us who sat in the very back...which was *not* good, as we used to sneak and undo our seatbelts just to be naughty).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
We had gloves with no fingers in them

Oh yeah, I remember those.

Quote:

Remember on Sesame Street, they would have characters smoking?
Mr Potato head had a pipe too.
I don't remember that on Sesame Street, but I do remember that with Mr. Potato Head. He doesn't anymore?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fairymom* 
I remember playing outside in my neighborhood unsupervised at the age of 6!

I remember unsupervised play outside too, though I had older sibs who kept an eye on me, so maybe it wasn't so weird by today's standards (??).

Quote:

I remember side ponytails and mismatched color socks- by choice!
Oh yeah, I remember those too.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skai* 
I remember when the Berlin wall collapsed.

Oh yes, I remember that too. I remember my eldest sister had some sort of t-shirt commemorating the whole thing.

Quote:

I remember when Finland's first McDonald's opened.
I feel like I have a vague memory of that too.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mamafreya* 
My friends and I used to pretend to be "Valley Girls".









I remember people doing that.

Quote:

Just a quick funny story. Some friends of mine went out to dinner and the waitress carded them because they ordered drinks. She was looking at their IDs and then exclaimed, "Oh cool, you guys were born in the 70s!". They were sort of confused until she said that she was born in 1990. The waitress wanted to know what it was like.







My girlfriend was saying how she had an extra drink because she felt really old.








Yeah, it is so weird now because I work with families and teens, and I am always blown away when I realize the year of birth for the kids graduating each year...this year it is what, 1991?! That just doesn't sound right. It also means my younger brother is coming up on his ten year high school class reunion. Weird!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MotherWren* 
Rollerskating rinks being THE thing to go to on a Friday night.

We didn't do that much around here, but I do remember a lot of school parties happened at the roller rink. I remember skates with four wheels...I still prefer them







.

Quote:

Those boom box radios that people carried around on their shoulders. I wanted one badly.
LOL. Yeah, people carrying around boomboxes. I remember some of that.

Quote:

Parachute pants
Oh yeah!

Quote:

Smurfs
Even without a tv I remember that. I also remember Strawberry shortcake dolls at the store that smelled so good to me...I used to pause in the aisle and smell every one of their heads.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *llp34* 
In a restaurant around 1996, they were playing a CD of 80s music, and Wrapped Around Your Finger came on. My date and I were like, oh, the Police ! Our young waitress starts looking around, "where ? where ? " ....we were laughing....trying to explain "it's a band....the music...the Police....Sting ?" She had heard of Sting, who was solo by then......we felt kinda old.....but we *weren't* old......we were in our 20s ! But we both had a good 10 yrs on her.

I am finding myself feeling very old lately. I am so used to being the "young generation," that now that I am aging out of that I am like, "huh?!" This started in my mid-twenties, when the teens I was working with were into all kinds of technologies I couldn't keep up with, and it just gets crazier all the time.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tankgirl136* 
I wanted to be Cyndi Lauper instead of Madonna.

They were both FAB! I still keep a look out for Cyndi Lauper's concerts.

Quote:

Banana Boat seat bicycles, with back pedaled brakes.
OMG, are there not back pedaled brakes anymore for kids?!?

Quote:

Getting Pink Panther Ice Cream bars
Remember pink panther music!

Quote:

candy cigarettes from the Ice Cream man
I remember when the corner stores used to sell candy cigarettes (my mother was horrified and would have never allowed for us to buy them), and I also remember when those started disappearing from the stores.

Quote:

Little house on the Prairie and Dukes of Hazzard, especially since both were filmed by my house.
Remember the Anne of Green Gables series?


----------



## Amys1st

1990 was the year I graduated high school so I would have had a few extra drinks too if my waitress was born in 1990. Is she old enough to serve liquor yet?? So next year is my 20 yr reunion.

Who had a snoopy snowcone machine?

Who has heard the phrase "Light as a feather, stiff as a board"

Who knew or "knew of someone who knew that guy" who ate 10 bags of poprocks and drank 5 glasses of soda and died?









I watched Facts of Life, Silver Spoons (had the teenbeat of Ricky in my room mind you!) and chips, Love boat, and Fantasy Island the years before that. (RIP Mr York)

I can remember waiting for a show to come on and then Boom Ronald Reagan decided to go on. THE PRESIDENT IS ON, HE IS ON EVERY CHANNEL!!!! Now we will miss the Facts of Life. That sucked because I just spent a hurried 45 minutes doing long division problems and writing out sentences to underline the noun, verb, and whatever else your teacher could drum up so I could watch the facts of life!!!


----------



## Mamafreya

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MotherWren* 
Those boom box radios that people carried around on their shoulders. I wanted one badly.

Break dancing was just about the coolest things ever. (I still think that)







Kids at my school were amazing at it.

Parachute pants

I used to think that all this was very cool too. lol. I agree break dancing is still cool, but maybe not parachute pants. lol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *llp34* 
In a restaurant around 1996, they were playing a CD of 80s music, and Wrapped Around Your Finger came on. My date and I were like, oh, the Police ! Our young waitress starts looking around, "where ? where ? " ....we were laughing....trying to explain "it's a band....the music...the Police....Sting ?" She had heard of Sting, who was solo by then......we felt kinda old.....but we *weren't* old......we were in our 20s ! But we both had a good 10 yrs on her.

My little brother (16) didnt' know who the police were. I was so horrified.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tankgirl136* 
Little house on the Prairie and Dukes of Hazzard, especially since both were filmed by my house.

White anklet socks with High heels and worse wearing 2-5 pairs of slouch socks, till they invented the stitched together one's to match all the colors in your outfit, usually with your high tops.

BTW- I was a Valley Girl!!! I was born in Panarama City, and though I was young I so wanted to be like, so cool and junk, Oh My god and like totally!!!!

Oh man, I was going to marry Bo and drive off into the sunset with him. I was only 4 at the time and thank god my taste in men has changed since then.







My Dad bought me one of John Schneider's 45s when I was little. Good lord that show was awful.

You Valley Girls were the coolest.









My dad did not understand the whole sock thing. He was always making comments about wearing 20 pairs of socks with shorts and teeshirts. lol. He was always asking if my feet had burst into flame yet.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sierra* 
Yeah, it is so weird now because I work with families and teens, and I am always blown away when I realize the year of birth for the kids graduating each year...this year it is what, 1991?! That just doesn't sound right. It also means my younger brother is coming up on his ten year high school class reunion. Weird!

Yeah, I hear you. I just realized that one of my brothers is turning 21 this year. It just isn't right.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
1990 was the year I graduated high school so I would have had a few extra drinks too if my waitress was born in 1990. Is she old enough to serve liquor yet?? So next year is my 20 yr reunion.

Who had a snoopy snowcone machine?

I watched Facts of Life, Silver Spoons (had the teenbeat of Ricky in my room mind you!) and chips, Love boat, and Fantasy Island the years before that. (RIP Mr York)

I forgot about the Facts of Life and Silver Spoons. Ricky was too cute. I loved that show. I lusted after that snoopy snowcone machine.









My girlfriend was telling me how that waitress had just turned 18 and she was talking about being excited to vote. (Which is cool, I would've been exctied too.) My friend was laughing because this girl said something about them being veterans at voting by now.


----------



## Mylie

I remember watching(eagerly)Little House on the Praire every Sunday night..

Saturday Morning cartoons(looked forward to them all week)

I remember when the Challenger exsploded

I also remember the Cabbage Patch Kid craze and was over the moon when I got my first one that my mom fought over with this lady at the store.

I remember Micheal Jackson the way he used to be..

I remeber Saturday Night Fever!!!!

I remember going to the drive in every now and then...I don't think I went to a movie theatre until I was in my late teens.

I remember watching President Reagan become president.

I remember when it was normal to get things like Chicken pox and get to stay home from school for a week...









I think sometimes that people were happier as a whole before the whole electronic/computer age took over...

Fun Thread...


----------



## Chelseainphilly

I was born in 1978

I had a Cabbage Patch Kid. He was one of the "preemee" ones with a bald head and a little sailor suit









I remember watching the Challenger explosion on tv at school.

I remember when blue kool-aid first came out. My brothers and I thought it was awesome. I also ate my weight in lik-m-aid. I'm amazed I'm not diabetic today.

I loved my jelly shoes. Still do, when the fad resurfaces every few years. What I really miss are the charm necklaces....

I thought Punky Brewster was the coolest!

Duran Duran rocked, and I wanted to be Madonna when I grew up. This mortified my parents.


----------



## tinybutterfly

I graduated from highschool in 1975. I was your babysitter.


----------



## momma-d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Who had a snoopy snowcone machine?

Who knew or "knew of someone who knew that guy" who ate 10 bags of poprocks and drank 5 glasses of soda and died?









I watched Facts of Life, Silver Spoons (had the teenbeat of Ricky in my room mind you!) and chips, Love boat, and Fantasy Island the years before that. (RIP Mr York)


Yes, yes and yes! I was also a big A-Team fan! What about After School Specials? Remember those?

Anyone else have Freezy Freakies (the gloves that changed colour in the snow)? Or moon boots?
Shrinky-Dinks, Lite-Brite and Snoopy...some of my faves, for sure! I also had a Plasticine Smurf set where I could make Smurfs from a mold, bake them and then paint them.

I know I'll think of more, but, gotta run...









wax on...wax off...


----------



## PGTlatte

: I feel old even in this thread......

I not only remember Challenger....I was a junior in high school, and I could drive !!!

I was in _college_ when the Berlin wall came down.


----------



## Adsullata

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
1990 was the year I graduated high school so I would have had a few extra drinks too if my waitress was born in 1990. Is she old enough to serve liquor yet?? So next year is my 20 yr reunion.

Who has heard the phrase "Light as a feather, stiff as a board"

Me too!! Born 1971

and OMG, I haven't heard that phrase in eons! That takes me back.

I remember most everything mentioned by pp's.

School rollerskating parties. With disco, Blondie's Heart of Glass









Riding my banana seat bike to the Quik-e (later 7-11) to get candy cigarettes and penny candies. Then later getting my first 10-speed- oooooh.

Mount St. Helens blowing up and wondering if the rest of the mountains in the NW were soon to follow. I still have a little jar of volcanic ash that my grandparents sent me.

A gold Trans-Am or Firebird was the coolest car anyone could have. My family had a ginormous Chevy boat. It was gold tho









Everyone but me had Asmiles jeans, but I so loved my sparkle jeans.

My parents taking me to my first movie- a double feature at the Drive-In - The Muppet Movie, and Charlotte's Web.

The Challenger tragedy was awful. We watched it in school









Jolt cola and no-dose.

Pegging my levis so tight I had to lay down to get them on- bleaching them too.

Izod shirts, with the collar worn up. OMG, a couple years ago I saw some college boys at a bar with this look- and they thought it was so cool and new!









Duran Duran (give me John Taylor, not Simon- love those guitar players!), The Cure, Depeche Mode, The B-52's (Rock Lobster!!!), New Order, Talking Heads. Just to name a few









Porky's- the first R-rated movie I ever saw. At a girlfriend's house, my mom still doesn't know about it.

Oh and who can forget feathered and big hair!

Ahhh, this was fun


----------



## shelbean91

The jean cinching thing was called tightrolling by us. Preferrably with stonewashed jeans, high waisted, often holes in them, not purchased with holes, but holes that either occurred naturally or with scissors or a razor.

I remember the stock market crash of 87. Crimping irons. Banana clips to hold that big, crimped hair back. PERMS- for guys and girls. Easy bake ovens. Strawberry shortcake.

The movie Tron. Super high tech.


----------



## Justmee

75 here also:

Beging able to stay up late to watch The Muppet Show & Fraggle Rock

Cosby / Family Ties / good family sitcoms on primetime

The Challenger









John Lennon









Regan being shot

Berlin Wall

"Very Special Episodes" and After School Specials.

Grew up on Diff'rent STrokes / Facts of LIfe, Silver Spoons & PUnky Brewster.

I remember when 90210 & Party of Five was THE combo to watch. I remember sitting with a friend to watch 90210 (the original LOL) when it was gonna be a "hot new show"

Wow I am startying to feel OLD.


----------



## Amys1st

I remember those "after school specials" My friend/neighbor always uses that to decribe a difficult situation. She says- "Thats its own after school special if you get my drift" LOL

My best friend would carry 2 cans of aqua net. On humid days her hair literally didnt move w all the hairspray. I wonder how many ozone layers we killed using that stuff.

Who had parachute pants?


----------



## Mama Khi

1977

Like everyone else, I remember watching the Challenger explode. I was at home for a snow day, and I remember it so clearly. It is one of my clearest childhood memories.

I had lots of Cabbage Patch dolls because my mom always felt the need to spoil me.

However, I never did get a Members Only jacket or a Hypercolor shirt even though I wanted them desperately.

I also remember making the declaration in about the eighth grade, "I will never wear jeans without tight-rolling them first!"

I had the biggest crush on Michael Jackson in the second grade. I had a poster of him and a doll of him. I remember being so mad and hating Brooke Shields because she went to an awards show with him!


----------



## soccermama

1977 - I remember the Challenger explosion like it was yesterday! I remember getting Atari as my first gaming system. I remember getting my first WHAM, Madonna, and Michael Jackson tapes and playing them constantly while swinging on my rusted/lead painted swing set! Eeek!


----------



## DogwoodFairy

1977 here.

I've had such flashbacks reading this...wow. I remember all of this stuff! What a trip!

~Captain Kangaroo

~Jackson 5

~Nintendo - with the Power Pad!

~Big Wheels

~Cindy Lauper and Punky Brewster were my heroes.

~Jeans with the little zippers at the ankle, even worse - jeans that had a little bow above the zipper. And they had to be Guess? jeans.

~Pound Puppies

~Taping Casey Kasem's Top 40 onto blank cassetes every Sunday, and always trying to hit the pause button before the commercial came on







.

~I remember when Donahue was the only talk show around.

~Magnum PI and Knight Rider.

~Flourescent pink and green (together!) Ocean Pacific clothing. With matching stacked scrunched socks.

~Shrinky Dinks & Lite Brite. Wow, I had forgotten!

~The Drive-In theater. Its still functioning here in my hometown, one of the few in the U.S.

~Just remembered Cabbage Patch Koosas - the cat sidekick to the Cabbage Patch Kids. I still have my (3!) CPK, and my Koosa.

Sesame Street characters used to smoke? lol! I remember my grandfather smoking in the hospital when he was admitted for broken ribs and a punctured lung. Imagine.

I have so many more. I'll probably think about it all night. Thanks, OP, what a fun trip down memory lane.


----------



## murphysaangel

OMG this is awesome! I was born in '78. Jellies??? I want them NOW! And who can forget the after school specials - especially the one(s) with Tracy Gold???

We had a big hair-band fad in middle school. My fave was Sebastian Bach. I totally had a huge poster of him on the wall. My best friends loved Nikki Sixx and Bret Michaels. I had ALL the tapes including Warrant ("Cherry Pie"?), Slaughter ("Fly to the Angels"!), Skid Row (who didn't dance to "I Remember You"?), and Scorpions ("Wind of Change"). HAhahahaha

BTW the Sebastian Bach poster replaced the former crush posters of Kirk Cameron and Wil Wheaton. And the Corey's! And lots of pictures ripped from Teen Beat!

I remember the smurfs, of course, but also my other faves: He-man, She-ra and Thundercats!

I still miss WB cartoons. What happened to those, anyway? They're way better than Disney!

I remember when the word "like" became completely overused and abused. And everything else was "rad" or "bogus".

I remember crimping my hair! My mom permed me a few times, too and it was a total disaster. Every time.

I was a huge reader, so I remember Mrs. Piggle-Wiggle, the Berenstein Bears, and then older stuff - Sweet Valley Twins and Sweet Valley High, and all the Judy Blume books.

And I am proud to say that I completely hated NKOTB. (but I just found out Poison and Def Leppard are touring together this summer, and um, I totally want to go!)


----------



## DogwoodFairy

Thundercats! And She-Ra! I cant believe I forgot!

How about Underoos underwear? I had the Superwoman ones.

I, too, was an avid reader, and I OBSESSED and collected all the Sweet Valley High books. How about The Babysitter's Club?

My first day of Kindergarten I wore a homemade Holly Hobby dress.

And speaking of kindergarten, does anyone remember the Alphabet people that were introduced in the late 70's as a learning tool -all the vowels were the girls (Miss Ah-choo)...for some reason, they are so clear to me.

Also, velour. How about all the pictures my mom had of me in orange and brown striped velour shirts. Man, oh man. This is so fun. I'm still brainstorming







.


----------



## bumblebeeskies

1978

Watching E.T. in the movie theatre

Calling the local radio station to request songs and making mixed tapes

Playing outside by myself at 4. I don't remember any "helicopter" moms back then. You could be invited to a sleep-over and not only did your parents not have to know the other parents, but you were just dropped off in the driveway.

My Fisher Price record player
My Little Pony
Being on an order list for a Cabbage Patch Kid
LA Gear high tops that had two different colored shoe laces
Jean jackets
Feathered hair
Diff'rent Strokes and the Nancy Reagan episode about drugs
Just Say No!
Family Ties
Russia was the Solviet Union
Alf
G.I. Joe and not understanding why there was only one girl figure
Your Big Wheel could get you anywhere!
"Doubling" on bikes
Nickelodeon and "You Can't Say That on Television" and "Double Dare"
Reading every single book from the Babysitter's Club, and dreaming about starting your very own babysitting club.


----------



## Amys1st

Quote:


Originally Posted by *murphysaangel* 
I was a huge reader, so I remember Mrs. Piggle-Wiggle, the Berenstein Bears, and then older stuff - Sweet Valley Twins and Sweet Valley High, and all the Judy Blume books.

I LOVED Sweet Valley High!! Did those twins ever get out of 11th grade??

My sister read the baby sitters club, I was already too old, but I read them since they were sitting around my house.

Judy Blume-
Are you there God? Its me margaret? LOL
Did you feel really bad for Deenie the pretty girl who had to wear a brace?
Fudge, Peter's little brother was hilarious!

and then, who passed around "forever" at a slumber party?? Then you read Norma Klein, similar books.

Who did a pom pon routine to "The Reflex", "what I like about you", "Micky", and "we got the beat" ?

Who practiced the moon walk?

Who wore a pin button w Michael Jackson on it?

Who partied like it was 1999??


----------



## ~PurityLake~

I hadn't remembered most of these things until I read others' posts. Then the memories came flying back.


----------



## DogwoodFairy

And who wore stirrup stretch pants with baggy oversize sweaters and matching legwarmers?









~"Who ya gonna call? Ghostbusters!"

~We Are the World

~Olivia Newton-John "Lets Get Physical"

~Chaka Khan


----------



## SeekingSerenity

1974 here.

I wanted to add that I remember my dad smoking in the grocery store. And sometimes, the cart would stop because the wheel got caught on someone's squished cigarette butt lying on the floor. (There were ashtrays there too.)

I was born and raised in Las Vegas, so I remember penny and nickel slots. And $3.99 all-you-can-eat Prime Rib buffets.

The Empire Strikes Back at the Desert 5 Drive-in.

Tart n' Tinys candy.

Walking to McDonald's on Saturday morning when my friend Stacey stayed the night, to get Sausage McMuffins, which were 99 cents each.

Taco Bell tacos: 39 cents.

My mom ranting about the unbelievably high price of gas the day she saw it for 79 cents a gallon, getting so mad she sped past the gas station looking for someplace cheaper and nearly running us out of gas.

Full-service gas stations (washing the windows and checking the oil while they pumped the gas for you).

Riding in the back of my dad's pickup truck, sitting on the wheel well, all the way to the lake (like 45 miles) with my brothers. Also remember standing on the seat next to my mom as she drove, because I couldn't see out the window if I sat down.

Wacky Wafers candy and TANGY Taffy (not this nasty "Laffy Taffy" stuff they have now).

Friendship bracelets made out of embroidery floss... and the little safety pins with tiny colored beads on them.

Plastic jelly bracelets. Fanny packs. Rabbit-foot keychains in neon colors. Cowboy hats with feathers hanging off the back.

Runts candy came out in the 80s... I broke a tooth on a banana Runt.

Side pony tails. Debbie Gibson's Electric Youth perfume, and the invention of Teen Spirit deodorant.

My parents standing in line for Cabbage Patch dolls at Christmas... and then there were the Garbage Pail Kids trading cards..

Oh, oh, and baseball cards used to have those little, stale pieces of pink gum in them!

Didn't they have Barbie trading cards at one time, too?

Slip n Slides in the summer time. And Super Soakers.

Trapper Keepers. And those yellow-orange folders that had drawings of people doing sports on them... I remember the girl playing tennis with a short skirt, and I always used to doodle on it, giving her hairy legs.









I remember that my remote-control Barbie Corvette was not a _wireless_ remote... it had a cord running to the back of the car!

Console TVs, Betamax VCRs, 8mm home movies, Polaroids, rock stations on the AM band, 8-track tapes.

One thing I was thinking of the other night, Vick's VapoRub.. my mom always used to put it on me when I had a cough. It was in a round blue glass bottle with a metal lid. Now the jar is plastic with a green plastic lid. And her old vaporizer was this hard, styrofoamy stuff that was yellowed with age, had a brown heating unit on the top that featured an orange night light, but this thing got HOT. It got the water in the tank boiling, and it would shoot hot steam out. When it really got going, it sometimes gurgled and spit the really hot water out and so she always had to put a towel under it. This thing was a third-degree burn waiting to happen... but luckily it never did.

I always put a towel under the vaporizer nowadays, too, even though it's plastic, and the water gets warm but not boiling hot, and the steam just sort of... drifts out and gently humidifies the room rather than shooting out like a pressure-cooker! The towel is just an old habit, I guess...

Thermometers used to be glass too. I was always afraid of having them in my mouth, terrified my teeth would break it and I'd have glass in my mouth.

I remember when Tylenol became non-prescription. Hard to believe you used to have to get an RX for acetamenophen. Also remember the Tylenol poisoning that lead to triple-sealed EVERYTHING in the store.

I gotta stop now, I could go on all night... but one last memory: the clear telephone that lit up as it rang, and you could see all the inner stuff which was done up in bright neon colors.... wires, speakers, electronic boards, everything. That was THE thing to have! (I did have one, too!)


----------



## tankgirl136

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SeekingSerenity* 

Trapper Keepers. And those yellow-orange folders that had drawings of people doing sports on them... I remember the girl playing tennis with a short skirt, and I always used to doodle on it, giving her hairy legs.









I remember that my remote-control Barbie Corvette was not a _wireless_ remote... it had a cord running to the back of the car!


First those folders were called "Peachies" and they were the cool thing!!!

I scared my kitty laughing so loud at the Barbie Corvette! I had one it was sunshine yellow and it wouldn't work on our carpet, so I took it to our foyer and would let that little car race forward until it hit the end of its 2 ft cord and came flinging back at me














Even as a kid that thing frustrated me, but it was cool at the time.

The Barbie Corvette was also "futuristic" it had a TV screen and Phone!!!!! Wow!!!

I can say if you were born in the 70's if you look back on your year books from middle school or high school (depending on your age) you are guaranteed to see hair so big it couldn't fit into the shoot for about 75% + of the girls (and a few guys) in your class. You might even be one of them


----------



## Amys1st

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Socks for Supper* 
And who wore stirrup stretch pants with baggy oversize sweaters and matching legwarmers?









~Olivia Newton-John "Lets Get Physical"

Remember the stretch pants or stirrups getting "knees" in them. And all the big socks to match your sweaters or oversized shirts. I wore them w reebok high tops.

And who didnt think Lets get physical was about exercise??









Who wore shoulder pads that could block anything on the football field? What was up w that??

Remember when Oprah was fat?

remember when Mtv showed videos all the time?


----------



## murphysaangel

How about Pop Rocks and the rumor that Mikey died from drinking soda and eating them? I just saw the Mythbusters episode where they test that - totally busted!


----------



## mom0810

"I remember Cabbage Patch Kids and was told not to take mine outside so no one would steal it from me (they did steal them from kids the first year!)"--quote

Do you remember the lines our parents had to stand in to get them? My mom stood in line at some store for like 4 hours. She bought me like 3 of them. And do you remember their pets? I had the cat, I think...


----------



## mom0810

Friday Night Videos. Does anyone remember that show? I used to stay up with my friends at sleepovers trying to watch that.

Tab-tab cola, what a beautiful drink! Remember that one?

Boomer, the tv show about the dog. And Little House on the Prairie. I loved those shows. Fantasy Island and the theme from Mash... I used to fall asleep listening to those because my mom was watching them downstairs.

Oh, and as far as phones... the Mickey Mouse phone (wanted it!) and the Garfield phone (had it!) and the lips phone (had it!)

I keep remembering stuff...

Mr. Rogers had the Purple Panda! My mom got me his autograph somehow, an appearance in Chicago or something. And Mr Green Jeans... what show was he on???

Oh, and we had one of the first VCR's. They were the size of a tabletop and had huge silver buttons like tabs on the edge of them. And my mom would record specials on tv for us and there would be chunks of them missing because she had forgotten to unpress "pause" after the commercials.

And we had Intellivision. There was a game called Pitfall that my brother loved. There was horse racing, too, which was hilarious.


----------



## mom0810

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Murihiku* 
1970

I remember sliding from one door of the car to the other along the back seat when Dad would take a corner sharply. That was so much fun!!
















And in my Undgrad Residence having three phones in the lobby for 180 people. Students were on phone-answering roster.

Just two experiences that would seem most exotic to anyone born in 1990.

We had this at my sorority house. Someone would be on phone duty and we would have to page the person the call was for. I hadn't even thought about how that would seem so odd to young people now. I feel very old.

Also, I was just talking to someone about this the other day... when did DOCTORS become younger than us?


----------



## SeekingSerenity

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom0810* 
And Mr Green Jeans... what show was he on???

_Captain Kangaroo_. I had a doll of him and Mr. Green Jeans.

Remember _The Electric Company_ and _3-2-1 Contact_? And _Sesame Street_ *before* Elmo? When Big Bird was trying to convince everyone that Snuffelupagus was real and not an imaginary friend??

And the original _Battlestar Galactica_, when Starbuck was a guy. Dirk Benedict, my first true love. The cheesy-ass show _Emergency!_ was on after that, where they sent the fire truck out on every single call, even if it was just some kid who fell off a bike. Followed by _CHiPS_...








The golden age of television drama.


----------



## bumblebeeskies

Speaking of doctors...

I remember when knowing you were going to the dr. got your shot radar going. Ear infection? Shot! Strep throat? Shot! Kids these days don't know how lucky they are!


----------



## Amys1st

I have the mickey mouse phone! Its so sturdy and strong- they dont make em like they used to. Its in our bedroom and when people see my house who knew me as a child, they always remark about the phone! We keep it mainly because it can be used in a power outage.

I remember all those shows. On Saturday night, we watched (while Mom and Dad at bowling league) the Muppit show, chips, Love boat and then ended w Fantasy Island. I only remember seeing parts of FI since I would be tired and go to bed midway thru.

Emergency- I Loved that show! Remember the hospital people? They would have in the halls like 50 people walking by at all times. LOL All with those nurse hats etc.

I remember in 4th grade my Dad bought the first VCR. It was HUGE and cost like $1100 bucks. It must have been a good year because I also got the MM phone as well. The remote had a wire on it. And when you hit eject, the tape holder popped out on top. We also had a huge tv, it was like a piece of furniture. It had channels on top- 2,5,7,9,11...and the UHF channels on the bottom.

Yup- Drs had shots for everything and that is how parents threatened- you dont want to get sick, go to the Dr and get a shot do you.....

And yes, Drs are much younger as are priests now too! When Maggie was in the nicu, the fellows who were almost 10 years younger than me, called me Mrs...

Party lines is what the phone lines for four or more families was called. They were still in college dorms up until the early 90s as I recall.


----------



## DogwoodFairy

Speaking of phone lines, I recall that in my hometown, we only had to dial 4 digits to call anyone locally. It was 1989 when finally had to dial 7 digits to call out.


----------



## fruitfulmomma

Quote:

"I remember Cabbage Patch Kids and was told not to take mine outside so no one would steal it from me (they did steal them from kids the first year!)"--quote

Do you remember the lines our parents had to stand in to get them? My mom stood in line at some store for like 4 hours. She bought me like 3 of them. And do you remember their pets? I had the cat, I think...
I still have mine and let my girls play with it. My dad said when he bought it, it was the last one on the shelf and some lady offered to pay him for it and got mad when he refused.

I was alive in the 70's for exactly two weeks, so can't say as I remember anything from that time. Dh probably has more stories - he was born in 73 and he *still* watches He-Man (and Thundercats and Dungeons & Dragons, etc...) We have original D&D books and a bunch of toys I'd never heard of.


----------



## winter singer

Late 1971, Northern Ireland.

What a fun thread. I'm only getting about half of the cultural references. My family didn't watch all that much American TV but I bet my friends who did would get way more of them.

We did watch Hill Street Blues though - anyone else remember that?

And I used to watch the Dukes of Hazzard on Saturday afternoons sometimes.

Fame! We all loved it. I had a tape called The Kids From Fame Live and used to dance to it when I was supposed to be going to bed.

I remember lots of local stuff from the 70s that seemed very mundane at the time but seems rather less so now. Soldiers everywhere, our local cinema getting bombed three times. Checkpoints to get into the middle of Belfast. Having your bags searched whenever you went into a department store.

I remember when Carter was US president!

I remember the hostages in Iran and the Shah.

I remember Challenger too.

Being told on the radio that radiation levels had gone up because of Chernobyl.

OK enough heavy stuff - Saturday Night Fever and Grease!

I Never Can Say Goodbye

ABBA

Platform shoes

Charlie's Angels

Going to see Superman

My brothers being taken to see Star Wars (I was considered too little)


----------



## Kidzaplenty

I am old enought to have BTDT to most anything I can think of regarding parenting, but young eoungh to teast my Hubby about him being alive before I was born!







(Like the picture of him the children found the other day, taken before I was born.)

My children think it is crazy that when I was a child we did not have TV (my parents thought it was evil). And we did not listen to the radio. Yes, it was like I was on a deserted island!









Life is sure different for my children. But I have tried to keep the good and get rid of the bad.


----------



## SeekingSerenity

Hi Jenny!! I remember you from the July 2008 DDC!

That's wild that you didn't have a TV. I remember friends who didn't have one. We had several but I recall that it was the mid-80s before we had something called "cable." For something like $50 a month we got 10 extra channels!!! LOL


----------



## Kidzaplenty

"Those were the days", when you had just a few channels and paid a bit extra for some "special" channels. Of course, I never even knew about anything but rabbit ears until the mid '80's.









I still find it a bit funny when my Hubby starts talking about a 70's TV program and I have no idea what he is referring to!


----------



## earth_mommy

I was born in 1971

I had a BeeGees transister radio, and it was cool!

I had an autographed baseball from Mickey Mantel - when baseball players didn't need to take drugs to play *oops, was that my outloud voice??*

I remember black and white TV.

I remember having to get up to change the five channels we were able to get with the rabbit ears.


----------



## PGTlatte

Remember the little round UHF antenna ? To get the channels with higher numbers ?


----------



## Whistler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *llp34* 
Remember the little round UHF antenna ? To get the channels with higher numbers ?

Remember?? We still use those









Or we will until PBS goes digital!

Born in 1977 here. Yep, I was an 80's girl too. A funny thing, I lived in Fresno, CA when pegged jeans and rolled socks were in. Then in 1988 we moved back to Idaho and the girls here were like "Look, I gotta show you this brand-new thing!" and they pegged their jeans. It made me laugh.


----------



## KarlaC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *llp34* 
Remember the little round UHF antenna ? To get the channels with higher numbers ?

Haha yeah, I had one on my very own 13"(maybe smaller?) black & white tv in my room...I was spoiled









Well for where we lived I was, but then again we only got 2 channels without that antenna).

Born in 1973 & grew up in the middle of nowhere. When I was 10 & we moved to the city I suddenly found out about this great new thing people had..'mtv'.

I missed ever seeing the Thriller video until about 3 years ago though







We didn't have the $ for cable until I was in my late 20's.


----------



## caned & able

December 1977

Hello Kitty
Strawberry Shortcake
Ninja Turtles
Valleyisms
Michael J. Fox
MTV
Jelly shoes
those plastic bracelets
VHS


----------



## Amys1st

remember when Mtv showed videos??


----------



## katmann

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
remember when Mtv showed videos??

Barely...

August 1979. I remember when Mario Lopez was on KIDS Incorporated (before Saved by the Bell). My first two cassette tapes were Madonna's Like a Virgin and the Beastie Boys' Licensed to Ill. Also slap bracelets.

And how could I have forgotten my two favorite shows in Nickelodeon: Dangermouse and You Can't Do That On Television


----------



## Cascia

I was born in 1978. So I guess I was really a child of the eighties.


----------



## CalmCenter

born in 1973

I remember Madonna in Desperately Seeking Susan, blowdrying her armpits in a public bathroom in the first scene. It was so utterly cool! and inspired me to grow my underarm hair later in life!


----------



## circle vortex

I was born 19673.
I remember songs... got a pocket full of money and headed to arcade. dirty laundry.. we are family, I remember singing and making up dance routines

remember feather hair clips. ( my mom took mine away cause she went to community meeting and they told her they were for drugs)

pack man fever


----------



## christyc

Born in 1975.

My first two single play records were Come On Eileen and Mr. Roboto.


----------



## Amys1st

I do this every year but this year is special! The 70s will have ended 30 years ago this New Years.
So if you were born in 79, congrats on turning 30 this year!








if you were born in 70, congrats on that "almost 40" yr mark!

Start by introducing yourself, the year you were born, and mention some of the items, history events, or the "way things were" while we were growing up, teens, and becoming adults...

Such as, I was born in Dec 1971.
I remember watching Sesame Street and the characters holding a cigarette. I also remember all the moms on my block smoking at the kitchen table with coffee. They all were home and we all were all over the neighborhood with all their kids as well.
I remember riding in the back of a pickup truck was a treat, not a death wish or bad parent-which surely is mind you!
I remember the station wagon my Dad bought in 76 and driving to florida to visit the grandparents. They put the seat "down" in the back, we got our bed pillows, took off our shoes and off we drove to FL.
I remember CocaCola came in 8 16 oz bottles but still lasted all week or month in the pantry. It had real sugar in it.
I remember our TV was a huge huge box we put plants on top of and it had about 12 channels including the UHF channels.
I remember wanting designer jeans in the 4th grade. The Guess jeans in 8th and high school.
I remember wearing my hair high high and spraying it with Aqua Net.
I remember when the Thriller album came out and the moon walk was done by Michael Jackson, not Neil Armstrong..

So add your own!


----------



## mae14

Nov 14 1979.

I remember neon clothing and the side knot on the t shirt
crimped hair
club monaco sweatshirts

these are mostly from the 80's......


----------



## Starflower

I was born in 1970.









I remember my mom used to keep a can of bacon grease on the stove to use for frying other things or in recipes in place of shortening - until my grandpa had a heart attack.

My dad had to take a pay cut because the economy was bad, but he was just glad to still have a job.

When we went to the gas station, we couldn't pump our own gas. Instead, someone would come out and fill the car up and check the oil.

We used cash or checks. I remember being told in school that one day people wouldn't even need to use cash because they would have special plastic cards that would track one's bank account. I thought that sounded a little scary.









The year 2000 seemed like a very long way away. We thought we'd have flying cars by then.

We had a big TV in a wooden case with wooden legs. We only got a few channels. And we used to get in trouble if we cranked the dial around too fast trying to change them. We mostly only watched cartoons on Saturday mornings. When we got older, we watched things like "Magnum PI" with Mom and Dad.

I remember not being able to sleep one night and smelling popcorn. I headed upstairs and my dad let me sit on his lap while "Saturday Night Live" was on. It was the one with the 50 Food President skit where President Carter got nuclear contamination when someone spilled a Pepsi at Three Mile Island.

Sesame Street: Snuffelufugus was just in Big Bird's imagination. Elmo did not exist. Mr. Hooper was still alive and well and ran the store. Bob and Maria and Gordon were young and none of them had kids.

We watched the first broadcast of MTV.

Our first brand-new car was a Datsun 210 wagon. I always thought it smelled funny.

I remember having all my clothes made by my mother until I was in about 5th grade or so.

We drove everywhere without seatbelts or airbags. On long trips, we'd put the seats down and lay in the back and color and do puzzles and stuff. My brother and I each had our "side" of the car with our territory marked by blankets.

Our house had golden curtains and shag carpet until we remodeled in the 80s.

We made lots of macrame: plant holders to Christmas ornaments. My mom made macrame valences for her room using avocado green twine and big wooden beads. It hung there until the sun bleached it to beige before she changed it out.

I wore clogs for a time in grade school. Then jelly shoes in jr high.

In high school, my current events teacher said to us that Gorbachev could just disappear from power one day. Then he did.

The maps all had East Germany and West Germany and the USSR. They changed all the names on the maps of China while I was school.

I remember crying while watching the people chipping away at the Berlin Wall.

We watched the first space shuttle landing on a TV at school.

I was home sick the day the Challenger blew up. I was also home sick when President Reagan was shot.

My cousins had an 8-track player and I collected vinyl records until they were hard to find. I had some cassettes but the records were better. I remember when CDs were totally new.

We didn't have a VCR. We used to rent one and rent some movies in high school. My friend's dad got a Beta video player and then after awhile he couldn't rent movies anymore to fit into it. He was the first guy I knew who had a computer and a CD player too.

Pong was cool. Loved PacMan, too. My friends had an Atari.

I remember when Domino's Pizza first came to our town.

We used to go roller skating all the time - at home and on the rink. I had a purple and black outfit (yes, with leg warmers) I got for Christmas and used to wear it while skating to Queen's "Another One Bites the Dust."








I have been feeling very much like I am pushing forty lately, so this has been kind of fun.


----------



## purslaine

I was born in February 1972

I remember chocolate bars and chips and cokes costing a quarter. I have vague memories of them costing 10 cents.

I remember teens smoking in the highschool. That ended the year I started.

I got 6 channels on a good day - and it often involved doing a little dance with rabbit ears.

I remember nasty inflation in the late 70's and crippling unemployment in the 80's







Even worse unemployment than there is now in this area.

I remember Hostages, Reagan and the shuttle blowing up.

I rember pong! And vic 20 and Atari....

I remember 8 tracks

I remember big hair, leg warmers, and wearing 3 shades of eyeshadow at a time

I remember party lines on telephones

Kathy


----------



## mlh

This is fun reading through these!
I was born in 76

I also remember smoking being so normal. My mom would smoke on airplanes, which just seems so weird now.

Leg warmers!
Lots of hairspray and big bangs
Smurfs and The Jetsons
bermuda shorts


----------



## Redheaded_Momma

Smoking everywhere!! I just found a Sept. 1977 issue of Ladies Home Journal and there were cigarette ads on every other page?!?!?!

Mostly remember stuff from the 80s though.
Our first VCR and karoke machine
Neon clothes
I still have a Pepsi can with the Jackson's signatures on it
Getting Prince's Purple Rain & Cyndi Lauper and Michael Jackson albums for Christmas one year
Strawberry Shortcake dolls
Going to the grocery store and buying bottles of coke from a machine (cost $0.25)


----------



## Amys1st

I remember in the early 80s talking about magazine ads in school. There was a cigarette ad on every other page because you could not advertise on TV.
I think it was the same w liquor but I know it was tobacco for sure.

One xmas we got the Thriller album, Cyndi Lauper album and Duran Duran.


----------



## Turquesa

Great thread!

I was born in 1975.

There was no such thing as Starbucks. Everybody drank that gack-awful Maxwell House brewed in the Mr. Coffee.

They drank it in styrofoam cups because that material wasn't yet taboo.

The environmental movement wasn't strong, and it was considered cool and rebellious to litter out the car window. (OK, maybe that's just how it was growing up in ******* Country.







)

We used pay phones. They were everywhere, and they cost a dime per call.

We traded Garbage Pail Kids cards. The enclosed gum was rock hard and tasted terrible, but we chewed it anyway.

"YM" stood for "Young Miss" Magazine.

My little brother and I got up at 6am to catch the first of the Saturday morning cartoons. The Smurfs were our favorite.

We traveled with CB radios, not cell phones.

Car phones were gigantic and extremely rare; we only saw really rich people use them in the movies.

All of our appliances--e.g. dishwasher, microwave, washer, and dryer--required you to crank a dial to operate them.

"Microwave cookery" was the rage.

Hard exercise was called "high-impact aerobics." We did it while wearing leotards and tights, and we spoke of "feeling the burn" and "no pain, no gain." Jane Fonda and Suzanne Somers come to mind... We counted calories instead of fat grams or carbs.

You could walk on and off airplanes with little to no security. Kids could go visit the cockpit. Family and loved ones could meet you at the gate _immediately_ after you got off the plane.

Hope and Beau were on again, off again.

With no email, texting, or twittering, we youngins resorted to surreptitious communication...passing each other hand-written notes fancily folded with a little tab that read "pull here."

The New Coke was a failed experiment.

And by the way, where's the beef?


----------



## Starflower

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 

One xmas we got the Thriller album, Cyndi Lauper album and Duran Duran.

I had a huge thing for Duran Duran until they started switching members around. I did like Arcadia though.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Turquesa* 
Great thread!

The New Coke was a failed experiment.

And by the way, where's the beef?

Ack! New Coke was so nasty!

Where's the beef?







We loved those commercials!


----------



## babycarrier

January 74
I laughed while reading - thanks for the memories.

Friendship pins
pegged pants
Blondie album
Learning to type on a typewriter
a suitcase of legos and sleeping bags in the back of the station wagon with the folded down seat for road trips.
drive - in movies
collecting stickers and garbage pail kids cards
jelly shoes
jelly bracelets
hair ribbon barrettes
wicked awesome
curling iron and aussie hair products
green/blue mascara
rotary phones
getting the cool cable package with 13 channels on the dial
our first apple 2c and the modem where you put the hand receiver in the modem.
Wham! and George Michael


----------



## spruce

Wow, good ones.

January 72.

Breakdancing at lunchtime.

My mom made our clothes, with really loud patterns (trains, teddies, etc), unless we got them at KMart. Plain pocket jeans.

Jelly shoes, parachute pants, my first boyfriend was black (I am white).

We were military, I had that asinine little red lunch card that said we were poor...we ate tuna everything at dinner for months, then hamburger for months after that.

There was no-label stuff at the Commissary that said "unknown vegetable" and we bought it. My mom bought beer that came in a white can with black letters that said "BEER" for my dad, who was almost never home.

When he was home, one time he took us on a "field trip" to the Olympia Brewery. They gave us Dixie cups of beer.

My mom got a cheerio perm when I was about in 3rd grade. I didn't know who she was when I got to my yard...asked her if she knew where my mother might be. Her hair had been in the middle of her back, and all of a sudden it was these tiny little "O's"!

I remember staying home sick from school and reading 8 Nancy Drews in one day.

Cindy Lauper, Madonna's first MTV video, Thriller, growing up Jedi, Strawberry Shortcake, the first roller blades, and waterbeds.

P


----------



## spruce

Quote:


Originally Posted by *farmlife* 
Learning to type on a typewriterl


Oh yes! I remember sleeping and waking up "typing" in my sleep...or I'd be bored and I'd type out everything on my imaginary typewriter. I think I skivved off of 1/3 my typing classes in freshman year, but I passed with an A because I was a compulsive typist!


----------



## Amys1st

-_There was no such thing as Starbucks. Everybody drank that gack-awful Maxwell House brewed in the Mr. Coffee._
EWWWWWWW! blue can! I filled it with crayons! I wanted one for my kids so I swiped my parents or IL's Hill's bros can!

_The environmental movement wasn't strong, and it was considered cool and rebellious to litter out the car window. (OK, maybe that's just how it was growing up in ******* Country.







)_
Did you see Woodsie Owl on Tv? Give a hoot, dont pollute!
But then again, driving down to Fl in our station wagon we also kept the porto potty. After my sister used it, my dad would roll down the window and fling the contents out of the window.

_We traded Garbage Pail Kids cards. The enclosed gum was rock hard and tasted terrible, but we chewed it anyway._
remember achne Amy?

_All of our appliances--e.g. dishwasher, microwave, washer, and dryer--required you to crank a dial to operate them._
and they were HUGE and took up a gormuormous amount of space.

_You could walk on and off airplanes with little to no security. Kids could go visit the cockpit. Family and loved ones could meet you at the gate immediately after you got off the plane._

You could also, if you had to get something somewhere quick, go to the gate and tell the stewardess you want her to give this package to someone at the arrival city. "did anyone you dont know give you something to carry?"

_Hope and Beau were on again, off again._
they were hot

_With no email, texting, or twittering, we youngins resorted to surreptitious communication...passing each other hand-written notes fancily folded with a little tab that read "pull here."_
Like your friend didnt know DUH. I wonder if I can still fold something like that.

_The New Coke was a failed experiment._
Big time.


----------



## Amys1st

Have to add:

Remember when panty hose came in an egg? Who didnt take those and have boobs??

If you had two, then you can have even boobs and your neighbor could have the smaller boobs.









Bad fashion mistakes:
Huge huge shoulder pads. Why?
rebok high tops.
Frankie Say....
flash dance tops. But first you had to take your bra off while still wearing the shirt. That is the biggest turn on for DH.
2 tone jeans.
Hammer pants.

Who took their rubuks cube apart and "solved" it? OR did you buy the book like my dork brother and solve it?


----------



## Starflower

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Have to add:

Remember when panty hose came in an egg? Who didnt take those and have boobs??

If you had two, then you can have even boobs and your neighbor could have the smaller boobs.










We did this.







I had big fuzzy puffballs with bells on them to tie onto my roller skates. These made excellent boobs too - the bells were like nipples. Double
















Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Have to add:
Bad fashion mistakes:

Frankie Say....

RELAX! I think had had that button....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Have to add:
flash dance tops. But first you had to take your bra off while still wearing the shirt.

I still do this all the time, but mostly because I'm lazy and I hate bras....though my girl friend and I did do this once as we were walking home from school with a couple of boys....they seemed impressed.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Have to add:
Who took their rubuks cube apart and "solved" it?

Taking it apart was the only way I ever solved it! I had a little mini-Rubik's cube on a chain necklace. It was really easy to get apart. I could only ever get two sides in the right way.


----------



## almadianna

There were two "I was born in the 70's tribe" so I merged them for you guys.


----------



## Turquesa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
I remember in the early 80s talking about magazine ads in school. There was a cigarette ad on every other page because you could not advertise on TV.

Do you remember the jingles? "Paul Mall, Step Ahead." "You've come a long way, baby." "You're in Marlboro Country."

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spruce* 
Plain pocket jeans.

Do you remember Levi's shrink-to-fits? And much later, we had the acid-washed (a.k.a. stone-washed) denim. Lots of denim. It was never considered overkill to wear a denim mini-skirt with a jean jacket. I even had denim boots with pockets on the sides.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Starflower* 
We did this.







I had big fuzzy puffballs with bells on them to tie onto my roller skates.

Ah yes, rollerskates! LOL! Kids these days are so uppity with their rollerblades!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Starflower* 
I had a huge thing for Duran Duran until they started switching members around. I did like Arcadia though.

Simon Lebon rocked my world.







I believe he was the one who said, "We change our hair more than we change our underwear."

Quote:


Originally Posted by *farmlife* 
our first apple 2c and the modem where you put the hand receiver in the modem.

I remember the computers. Nanotech they were not!







My eyes went sore from those bright green letters on the screen.

This is fun. May I add some more?

Ads on TV had a lot more musical jingles than they do today: "It's so easy" for Fantastic cleaning spray, "Snickers satisfies you," "Nobody doesn't&#8230;like Sara Lee," "Freedent's the one," "It's meal time, from now on my finicky friend" (Purina Dog Chow). "Maxwell House decaffeinated, Maxwell House delicious." Sorry if I got any of those in your head.









We wore super-dark sunglasses with fluorescent-colored sides. Sunglasses were not considered functional; they were considered cool.

My first-ever tape was Bryan Adams' Reckless. It was a Christmas present from my big brother.

The Coreys (Haim and Feldman) still had prepubescent voices.

I had to sneak around my parents to see _Caddyshack_, _Meatballs_, _Porky's_, _Revenge of the Nerds_, and _Friday the Thirteenth._ Freddy Kruger was always there to scare us at sleepovers. I secretly yearned to be Claire (Molly Ringwald) in _The Breakfast Club_ but ended up resembling a Punky Brewster wanna-be. I had a serious crush on Ralph "Daniel-San" Macchio.

We bought hair mousse that would temporarily add color. My favorite was red. (Did I mention my love of Molly Ringwald?)

"Be excellent to one another."









The mullet.


----------



## Blanca78

Don't have anything to add offhand but January 78 here and enjoying reading this immensely!


----------



## SeekingSerenity

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Turquesa* 
Ads on TV had a lot more musical jingles than they do today: "It's so easy" for Fantastic cleaning spray, "Snickers satisfies you," "Nobody doesn't&#8230;like Sara Lee," "Freedent's the one," "It's meal time, from now on my finicky friend" (Purina Dog Chow). "Maxwell House decaffeinated, Maxwell House delicious." Sorry if I got any of those in your head.









"If ever you're not satisfied with one of our tires, please feel free to bring it back. Discount Tire Company." (insert old lady tossing tire through plate glass window.) No jingle, but this was one of my favorite ads as a kid.

Here's a gum-jingle: "Brush your breath clean... Dentyne!!" HAHA!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Turquesa* 
We wore super-dark sunglasses with fluorescent-colored sides. Sunglasses were not considered functional; they were considered cool.

YES!!! I remember these! I wanted neon sunglasses to match my neon Swatch watch!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Turquesa* 
My first-ever tape was Bryan Adams' Reckless. It was a Christmas present from my big brother.

I still remember how much I loved my nightgown with Jon Bon Jovi on it, and the words "I'll Be There For You." My mom got me that for Christmas the year I was 14, and I swear I cried with joy. I wore it until it fell apart. (Bon Jovi was my first concert too.)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Turquesa* 
I had a serious crush on Ralph "Daniel-San" Macchio.

***sigh*** Who didn't??









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Turquesa* 
We bought hair mousse that would temporarily add color. My favorite was red. (Did I mention my love of Molly Ringwald?)

I was just telling DH the other day how my best friend and I would buy a whole rainbow of colored hairspray during the month of October, and we'd put streaks of color in our hair with that. It was like washable spray paint for hair. During homecoming week, we'd be all orange-and-black streaks (our school colors, also good for Halloween) and our hair would be like straw afterwards.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Turquesa* 
The mullet.

To think, some people not only still have mullets, but still think they're cool.

As a total flashback, DH had me looking for a water filter online the other day, and we were searching for the best price. Looking at Home Depot, Sears, JC Penney... and my first thought was, "Hey, let's look at Montgomery Wards."







That was always one of my favorite places to Christmas shop, and we got our school clothes either there or Mervyn's (also gone now) every year. I just loved the holiday decorations at "Monkey Wards" though.

As a testament to those totally resistant to change, DH still insists on hiding the CD case every time we get out of the truck at a store somewhere. I tried telling him people don't break into cars to steal CDs anymore, especially not when they're in a CD wallet and there's only like, 16 of them. Mostly classic rock and Christmas music. But he insists...







What can ya do?


----------



## cyndileepea

I was born in November of 1979 so I barely qualify!

I remember when Jessica McClure fell in the well.
I remember when the space shuttle exploded.
I remember when The Simpsons was a new show.
I remember when Jessi did "drugs" on Saved by the Bell.
I remember when the first Iraq war began.
I remember wearing lots of neon.
I remember being disgusted by my cousin's Garbage Pail Kids.
I remember hearing "Material Girl" for the first time.
I remember going to a Debbie Gibson concert.


----------



## spruce

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SeekingSerenity* 

and my first thought was, "Hey, let's look at Montgomery Wards."







That was always one of my favorite places to Christmas shop, and we got our school clothes either there or Mervyn's (also gone now) every year. I just loved the holiday decorations at "Monkey Wards" though.

I still have the "good" china my folks bought 40 years or so ago...at Monkey Wards. Teacups, teaplates, dessert plates, dinner plates, all white with gold trim (it is metallic, but if it's gold I"ll eat my own foot). I have the Mikasa sherry and daquiri glasses that they bought, also from MW. I try to take very good care of them, but time and breakage waits for no man.

Has anyone mentioned Cabbage Patch dolls? My mom got mine when a woman returened one at the PX and mom was standing right there to claim it. I loved that doll.

I collected football cards for years . I had about 25 shoeboxes full. (I wanted to quarterback for the Dallas Cowboys...yeah, I'm female). Usual story: Mom tossed them out during one move or another.

What about going outside to play and NOT BEING ALLOWED IN until dinner? And boy howdy, your tush better be sliding through the front door when the streetlights came on!

Boy George. Van Halen. Queen AC/DC

After School specials.

*sigh*

I went online this year for the holidays and collected a ton of original Strawberry Shortcake stuff for my 4yo. I saved all of mine from childhood, and I gave her that, too. The only SS she's allowed to rent (we don't get TV) is the one original DVD, and she has a collection of hardbound original SS books I bought when my 17yo was 4.









I miss roller skating. I might have to find a way to get back into that....not blading, but skating.

love, p


----------



## spruce

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cyndileepea* 
I was born in November of 1979 so I barely qualify!

I remember when the space shuttle exploded..

We were stationed in TX then, and all the classes watched it on huge TVs rolled into the rooms. Live.

It was so traumatic. I think I was in 6th grade that year. And the jokes that kids made after...they were horrible.


----------



## owlgirl

Born in 1975

This is fun! I remember being in kindergarten when it turned 1980 and it was a big deal.

I remember my first favorite song was Blondie "The tide is high and I'm moving on...."

I remember my mom was so into the 'new' microwave.

Afterschool specials on TV, jelly sandals, friendship bracelets, and the playing on the bars on the school playground....go Mary Lou!!

I remeber being able to swim in the old couples swimming pool on the weekend with all the neighborhood kids, the word lawsuit was foreign.

So much has changed!! Thanks for the memories!!


----------



## da-tamsta

I remember being the first people on the block to have a microwave oven...then my sister melted crayons in a butter tub ...destroying the tub

Also, I remember NOT having a TV. (Born in 74 too)

Then we got TV. Pippi Longstocking ruled.

Big Wheels. Went thru 2.

Plastic Skateboards.

We were the first with a computer ...and it was a "portable" Osborne 2. BTW, still works. Its in my garage. I took it to college and it worked great until I needed the internet!


----------



## Caneel

I just found this thread and holy cow is it ever taking me back!

I was born in 1971 and DH was born in 1966 so there are some major culture references that we missed from each other's time period.

Like Flashdance - it has been playing on HBO lately and I turn it on as background noise each time I see it on. DH claims he was no memory of this movie, at all. I just don't understand how he doesn't know Flashdance? Every girl wanted to be Jennifer Beals and every guy wanted to....Jennifer Beals.

Monkey Wards!?!?! I seriously thought Monkey Wards was my family's nickname for that store.

Swatch!!!!! I was the first person in my school to have a Swatch. My parents had gone to Germany when Swatch first came out and they brought me one home from the trip.

Pegged pants, I almost want to weep with the ultimate cool-ness of pegged pants.

My dad had an answering machine, likely the first commercially avaible model. It was huge with buttons the size of a pack of cigarettes, each button was that big.

My parents put no value in clothing, at all, unless it was on triple mark down clearance so I was never lucky enough to own a pair of Reeboks. One of my close friends had the hightops in, it seemed like, every color. Sigh.....

Whoever wrote about their DH worrying that someone would steal his CDs from the car, too funny! I remember a BF gettting a CD player for Christmas when they first came out. There were like 10 of us just sitting in his room, staring at it, playing a Tiffany CD over and over...."I think we're alone now...."

YM, Young Miss!!!!! I loved it. My mom got me a subscription and my friends and I wore out the pages. To a country girl, the content was so exotic.

We also had a VCR way before anyone else did. Two actually! My dad would go to some tape rental place during his business travel and bring home bags full of tapes. We would spend hours copying these movies, setting the alarm for every two hours or so to switch out the tapes. It was my job to keep a log on the counter so we knew where the new movies started.


----------

